# Int O Competition



## itsrobin (19 Nov 2019)

Good Day,

I am currently applying for ROTP for the 2020-2021 year.

I have an interest in applying as an IntO, but upon research, I have discovered that the intelligence trade is very limited and competitive. Approx. 2% entrance rate.

I have three questions concerning this topic:
    1. Is the road to IntO very competitive as people say? How could I raise my chances? (Aside from academics and CFAT)
    2. Is the IB (International Baccaculerate) program relevant? Would it give me an advantage?
    3. Is being on the earliest selections (admissions) board at RMC raise the chances of getting in?

I understand that RMC is just a big game of "Be better than the other guy", so what would give me the edge?

(Posted in Recruiting as this has more trade acceptance theme more than the RMC theme)

Thanks in advance,


----------



## winds_13 (20 Nov 2019)

itsrobin, yes the trade is hyper competitive due to only few spots and no shortage of applicants. As such, unless you meet the competitive cut-offs for both the CFAT and GPA, your application won't even be considered.

Why is it that you want Intelligence Officer specifically though?


----------



## Shrek1985 (25 Nov 2019)

itsrobin said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> I am currently applying for ROTP for the 2020-2021 year.
> 
> ...



They were taking 15 this year from the SCP program...


----------



## itsrobin (25 Nov 2019)

Ah yes,

Might as well apply to harvard then, better luck getting in there.

The answer to the "why IntO" question is that upon research and consultations, I have determined that it is a trade I believe that I could make an impact in as well as enjoy at the same time. Personal Specifics.

Wish me luck. Not too sure what the cut off is but I shall hope for and try my best.


----------



## Slater35 (8 Jan 2020)

New guy here. Just wondering if anyone has heard anything with regards to INT DEO selection dates/numbers for the new FY. I understand its a fairly quiet/slow time of year and the new FY doesn't start for a few months, just wanted to put some feelers out. Cheers.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (8 Jan 2020)

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2hwqln

 8)


----------



## Rifleman62 (9 Jan 2020)

The wave to one and all near the beginning of the clip curiously reminds me of the many Trudeau departure waves on top of the ramp leading to the aircraft.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (9 Jan 2020)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> The wave to one and all near the beginning of the clip curiously reminds me of the many Trudeau departure waves on top of the ramp leading to the aircraft.



Now that you mention it, the PM did seem to do a lot of waving from the top of the ramp, usually with a cheesy grin - like here, and here, and here, and here, and . . .  and . . .

I guess twits are drawn to the job.


----------



## Kosmas (21 Oct 2021)

itsrobin said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I am currently applying for ROTP for the 2020-2021 year.
> 
> ...


Hey did you ever apply for the intelligence officer position. I just applied recently and am waiting on the first call to book the CFAT. I was wondering how your experience was.


----------

